# Taking Lump Sum



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

Finally, I have decided to sign the papers this afternoon to transfer the lump sum to TD Waterhouse.
I hope to take their seminars and soon start getting my portfolio set up.
I got nervous with the downsizing this week so the 'bird in hand' strategy kicked in.
All this second guessing has delayed me far too long.
Not sure if I should transfer the RRSPs with RBC there too as she did ask for all my business to be transferred there.
I may just wait on the piece.
I thought a few of you that have tried to advise and help me over this past year may want to know the outcome.

My sincere thanks to all that contributed to my dilemma.

Rose


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

I hope that you will experience some peace of mind now that your decision is made! Best of luck going forward.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

That's great. As I've mentioned, I don't think either choice was bad and I'm glad you can move forward on it.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Glad to see the issue resolved for you.I know it is not an easy decision as I had to make a similar one about 5 years ago.


----------



## Karen (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know - I think most of us appreciate hearing the final decisons other make after they post about it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

good for you Rose. I'm glad that the weight of the big decision is off your back at last.

please don't forget to keep on visiting the forum each:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> please don't forget to keep on visiting the forum each:


Because all the smart members here will help you whenever you need advice.

I know a few people who were in your same situation & making the decision had been somewhat agonizing as well.


----------



## RedRose (Aug 2, 2011)

YOU ALL have my sincere Thanks and Appreciation for standing by and giving me advice here and there when I was panicking.

Yes, I do feel a sense of peace now, at least one step has been taken.
The rest I will learn as I go along and I sure will keep visiting the forum for investing insight too.

What a Wonderful group of Support Buddies you all are!
Thank you all again,

Rose


----------

